# Landscape photography



## dragonblade71 (Mar 24, 2011)

Seeing as there are similar threads about photography on here, I thought I would start one devoted to landscapes. 

Here's one of mine which was shot on medium format (6x7cm film) - Fuji Velvia 100. The location is Penneshaw on Kangaroo Island in South Australia. Feel free to share any of yours!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 24, 2011)

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 24, 2011)

Peacock Springs(FL) cave entrance alluringly beautiful & deadly...45+ divers have met their fate here.






Lake Lenore(WA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Mar 24, 2011)

*Palouse Falls, Washington*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful pictures guys, lovin the rainbow falls too!!

heres the himalayas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 24, 2011)

Sigh. I should know better by now...but hey, SOMEBODY from the "crappy point and shoot" camp has to contribute!  (Actually, I think the P&S takes fairly decent pictures, but it just can't compete with the more costly 35mm rigs)

And yes, I DO take pictures in other places, this is just the only place I have had the opportunity to do so since receiving the camera as a Christmas gift. :wall:


----------



## What (Mar 24, 2011)

I dont often take landscapes...but...

One from Alaska in 2006:


----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fartkowski, that second shot is quite moody with what looks list a slight mist. That beautiful old white house really adds to the atmosphere.

And Peacock Springs must be surreal...diving in fresh water always would be. That is tragic that so many divers have died there. Must be incredibly dangerous.

Awesome waterfall, Travis. I especially like the high viewpoint in the third photo down.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

I know that most people associate Australia with summer beaches and deserts. Here's a different sort of image of this country - showcasing the Victorian snow fields.






[/url]
southernland by dragonblade712003, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Crysta (Mar 24, 2011)

looking great guys, that aussi pic is beautiful..

and my landscape shots are from a point and shoot tim


----------



## Aztek (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great night time photo over the water, Crysta. 

Here's one of a lagoon that is connected to the Murray River in South Australia.






[/url]
Murray Lagoon by dragonblade712003, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 26, 2011)

Lake MacDonald (Glacier National Park, Montana)


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shopped three images together.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, there is a coincidence, a few days ago I tried my hand at doing that with a image editor/organizer I've been experimenting with. Here is my very first attempt at making a panoramic vista. Not a very good subject, and I REALLY need to get away from that graveyard, but it was just to see if I could do it. Stitched from four pictures. Looks better uncompressed. Your example is much better, Nerri.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Dragon,
roach, those mountains look cozy
tim, try  a higher fstop next time(say f11-13), you'll get the cloud detail better.

wow the panorams are coming out of the box!
Heres my pano of a farm near my place, long but only about 900kb
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/176/9/e/Farmers_Landscape_by_KeeperOfLight.jpg (point and shoot)

and here is a wideangle...


----------



## tebs (Mar 28, 2011)

*Finally Got my DSLR!*

Soooo...after years of using other people's cameras I finally got my own DSLR....thought I should post some pics in here...

This one is a very exotic landscape taken right from my frontyard . I was playing with slow speed....i think this one was shot at 15" F22 ISO200 .....also did an unsharp mask on PS on this one...







and here's one shot from a local park....pretty normal shot but I had to bump the vibrancy in PS a bit on this one.....


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 28, 2011)

I really like the streetlight shot Tebs  

Very cool effect.


----------



## Caramell (Mar 28, 2011)

These were taken with a very cheap Canon Powershot, and yet still they came out very nice. No photoshop here, either.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 28, 2011)

This picture was taken by a camera on a kite at Oscar Scherer park in Florida back in '08.  It isn't a particularly great picture but due to a overall lack of effort on my part, it is probably one of the better KAP (kite aerial photography) shots I have. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Aztek (Mar 28, 2011)

See the deer?


----------



## tebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Nerri1029 said:


> I really like the streetlight shot Tebs
> 
> Very cool effect.


Thanks!


----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some nice panoramas there.

And I like the street light too. 

Cool shot from a kite, Dave. I'm glad you retreived it okay! I think it would be awesome to try something like that oneday.

Here's a landscape in 3D for anyone who has a pair of red / cyan or red / blue glasses.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tebs (Mar 30, 2011)

went out to a local park to take some pics during me lunch break...

damn glare on the first one....













this one's not a landscape but.....eh.i kinda like it...


----------



## tebs (Mar 31, 2011)

*More lunch time shoots....*


----------



## pronty (Mar 31, 2011)

At the cottage, October 2002.






---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

Here are links to two panorama pictures taken from the local water tower in September 2006. Taken with a pocket camera and then merged the pictures with photo software. 
http://kotisivu.suomi.net/pronty/IMG_6066panorama_south.JPG 
http://kotisivu.suomi.net/pronty/IMG_6074panorama_north.JPG 

And here is a picture taken from my balcony, showing the water tower.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 9, 2011)

Telephoto 007 by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 11, 2011)

Would you call this shot landscape photography? I'unno.


Sunset by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## tebs (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## curiousme (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Acer (Apr 22, 2011)

dragonblade71 said:


> Fartkowski, that second shot is quite moody with what looks list a slight mist. That beautiful old white house really adds to the atmosphere.
> 
> And Peacock Springs must be surreal...diving in fresh water always would be. That is tragic that so many divers have died there. Must be incredibly dangerous.
> 
> ...


Nice shot, there is so much crispness and depth with medium format film.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 22, 2011)

We have gotten TONS of rain the past couple of weeks and the White River has escaped its banks.  I took these standing on a 100 yr. old steel bridge.  

looking in one direction







and looking in the opposite direction


----------



## dragonblade71 (Apr 24, 2011)

Acer said:


> Nice shot, there is so much crispness and depth with medium format film.


Thanks, though that particular photo was shot on 35mm. Would be cool to take a medium format cam to the snow.

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




curiousme said:


> We have gotten TONS of rain the past couple of weeks and the White River has escaped its banks.  I took these standing on a 100 yr. old steel bridge.
> 
> looking in one direction
> 
> ...


Beautiful images. Amazing how flooding can totally transform the look of a location...making it quite surreal.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 26, 2011)

dragonblade71 said:


> Beautiful images. Amazing how flooding can totally transform the look of a location...making it quite surreal.


Thank you!  The rain hasn't stopped and it just keeps getting more and more flooded..







A flash flood stood this huge heavy rock on end by a tree.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 27, 2011)

View from Precipice Lake, Sequoia National Park.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Apr 28, 2011)

Noexcuse4you, that is awesome! Was that shot at sunrise?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 28, 2011)

dragonblade71 said:


> Noexcuse4you, that is awesome! Was that shot at sunrise?


Thanks!  It was taken at sunset.


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 15, 2011)

Clouds by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## curiousme (May 22, 2011)




----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 15, 2011)

This may be a bit off topic, but I was wondering if anyone could explain landscape photography to me.  Some people seem to have an "eye" for artistic stuff but I just don't seem to.  For me, going to an art gallery is about on par with giving a snake a typewriter.

There is the odd shot that really strikes me and that usually has to do with bold colours or something really neat in the shot.  My reaction to 99.9% of landscape shots, however, is "meh."  I can spot when there is a technical problem .. bad focus, bad exposure curve etc.  and even spot some problem framing (I know this is all 'subjective' but I think it is fair to say that the tail end of someone's car at the edge of a forest panorma counts as a "mistake").  I just don't get what everyone else is ooohing and aaahing about.

So if someone could please point out a few landscapes they find particularly pleasing and maybe indicate why they like them (either from a technical or artistic standpoint) that would be greatly appreciated.  I'm curious if I can learn by rote what others seem to just see.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 15, 2011)

skinheaddave said:


> This may be a bit off topic, but I was wondering if anyone could explain landscape photography to me.  Some people seem to have an "eye" for artistic stuff but I just don't seem to.  For me, going to an art gallery is about on par with giving a snake a typewriter.
> 
> There is the odd shot that really strikes me and that usually has to do with bold colours or something really neat in the shot.  My reaction to 99.9% of landscape shots, however, is "meh."  I can spot when there is a technical problem .. bad focus, bad exposure curve etc.  and even spot some problem framing (I know this is all 'subjective' but I think it is fair to say that the tail end of someone's car at the edge of a forest panorma counts as a "mistake").  I just don't get what everyone else is ooohing and aaahing about.
> 
> ...


I find myself facing the same issues with modern art.
Like you there are some pieces I find moving.. but many/most I find void of interest. 

to help with your Landscape "issue":

Maybe start with someone people consider one of the best?
Link


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 15, 2011)

Ansel Adams was actually the one who got me thinking about this.  He is generally considered to be this genius of landscape photography and indeed some of his shots are pretty neat.  I appreciate the technical skill required to get the proper exposure and focus across such a huge field (one of the defining features of his shots are that the background, foreground etc. are all in focus and properly exposed).  That being said, to me most of his shots just look like desaturated snapshots.  They are technically well done but there is nothing in them that I find particularly remarkable in terms of content or composition. 

For example:  http://theonlinephotographer.typepa...ges/2008/11/26/jeffrey_pine_web_processed.jpg

You can see that none of his highlights are blown out and none of his shadows are crushed.  The mountains in the background are in good focus and exposure as well as the tree/rocks in the foreground.  The tree is off-centered and sort of half frames the shot and half points.  Your eye is naturally drawn across the tree towards the mountains.  Being in black and white, the clouds don't detract from the shot as they might very well have if it were colour.  

Great.  But picture that same shot in colour.  It becomes effectively a holiday snap as far as I can tell.  It is a sort of neat tree -- but I have lots of pictures of similar trees from my time spent in the SW States.  This is the problem I have with landscapes.  I have been to some pretty cool places.  I can take technically good pictures.  I don't really see landscapes as artistic masterpieces, though, which makes it hard for me to make mine into anything more than properly exposed snapshots.  

Maybe I should actually read a book on landscapes or something, though.  I suspect my analysis of the photography involved is pretty primitive and that may be what is resulting in my shortcommings.    

You say that you have issues with modern art, Mike, but how do you do with landscapes?  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## tebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Couple of pics from my trip to the NW.....


----------



## dragonblade71 (Dec 17, 2012)

For this photo, I was lying on my belly with my elbows digging into the sand.







Shot with a Canon AE1, Canon FD 24mm f2.8 and Fujichrome Sensia slide film.


----------



## Tarac (Dec 17, 2012)

Monte Cristi, Dominican Republic


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 19, 2012)

Graveyard Evenings


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 19, 2012)

Is that at Arlington National Cemetery? I went there on a school field trip and it seems familiar.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 19, 2012)

Nope, just a local cemetery.


----------



## advan (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's a few from this summer......

Catalina State Park, AZ






Sunset from the Resort at the ATS Conference in Tuscon, AZ






Now and Then Falls, Amnicon Falls State Park, WI






Lake Superior, Cornucopia, WI












Raspberry Island, WI 






Meyer Beach, Lake Superior 






Apostle Islands National Lakeshore, WI (HDR)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 6, 2013)

very nice pics!
I miss the Great Lakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 6, 2013)

When were you in the Apostle Islands? I went there with a group from the Shedd Aquarium and I stayed on Oak Island while the other half stayed on Raspberry Island.


----------



## advan (Oct 8, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> When were you in the Apostle Islands? I went there with a group from the Shedd Aquarium and I stayed on Oak Island while the other half stayed on Raspberry Island.


We were there June 14th-16th, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah. We went in July. Very awesome place. I caught an Orconectes virilis with my bare hands while diving.


----------



## Venom (Oct 19, 2013)

Looking West into the Catskill Mountains in New York. --Taken in March.


----------



## Venom (Oct 19, 2013)

Country road in upstate Michigan, in September.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebbles (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm pretty amateur, looking forward to taking some fall photos.










Was taken at Bluffers Park, ON.





Probably my favorite photo. Was also taken at Bluffers Park, ON.





Really like this one. You can probably guess where this is, since the CN tower gives it all away.

Basically all my landscape-like photos, sorry the first two are so large.
Everyone takes such lovely photos.  It's so awesome, and almost unbelievable that some places even exist, because they seem so pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Oct 20, 2013)

Lake O'Dowd

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Travis K (Oct 20, 2013)

Chad,

That^ shot is WOW!  Give me the details on it please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Oct 21, 2013)

Travis K said:


> Chad,
> 
> That^ shot is WOW!  Give me the details on it please.


Thanks Travis! 

Shot with Nikon D7100, Tokina 11-16mm @ 16mm, F22 with circular polarizer. It is 7 exposures merged into one(HDR). Shutter Speeds(if I remember correctly); 1/20, 1/10, 1/5, 1/2, 2s, 5s, 10s.


----------



## advan (Oct 22, 2013)

Minneapolis, Minnesota





(D7100, 35mm 1.8G, F16, SS: 9.3s, ISO 100)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Oct 29, 2013)

Two more Minneapolis shots.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## fyic (Nov 26, 2013)

kauai hawaii


----------



## advan (Mar 20, 2014)

Somewhere in Wisconsin on the drive home from the Arachnogathering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Jul 30, 2014)

Twin Falls - Port Wing, Wi 






HDR







Mount Lemmon, AZ trip

Uri's bliss






Chris and Uri






MJ






Vacant shots












Sunset HDR

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69 (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent twin fall shots!!!!! Bailing out of tarantula pics for landscapes, man where's the dedication to the hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tivia (Jul 30, 2014)

Adavan, those are breathtaking photos!  I can imagine it was even more spectacular in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 3, 2014)

fyic said:


> kauai hawaii


 Wow I didn't know mimosa trees got THAT big. Beautiful! (The mimosa tree, for those that don't know it, is the last picture on the Kauai Hawaii post)


----------



## advan (Nov 8, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Excellent twin fall shots!!!!! Bailing out of tarantula pics for landscapes, man where's the dedication to the hobby!


LOL! The Arizona shots where during the ATS Conference. Doesn't that show dedication? I haven't seen you at any of the arachnid gatherings this year. ;P



Tivia said:


> Adavan, those are breathtaking photos!  I can imagine it was even more spectacular in person.


Thanks Trivia! It is, I need to get out and do some more traveling. 

Two long exposures of "The Cribs" in Lake Superior - Duluth, Minnesota

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 23, 2015)

Kind of embarrassing following advan's spectacular-ness,  but this is sunset on Pewaukee Lake in Waukesha, WI.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 23, 2015)

spider related

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2015)

Cb that last shot is absolutely gorgeous!

Especially if it was taken with a camera phone.

Technology these day, sheesh, it's gotten so good!

---------- Post added 06-26-2015 at 08:47 PM ----------

Advan what kind of camera do you use??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 1, 2015)

Love that pic too, cb! Awesome!

Also Chad - how the hell do you get those pics looking like they do? The Minneapolis shots, as well as the twinfalls ones are just awesome! But I imagine those pic that some afterwork before looking like that, right?


----------



## advan (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry I missed these questions!





MrsHaas said:


> Advan what kind of camera do you use??


 I was using Nikon's entry level D3100 for a few years but am currently using the D7100 and looking a buying the new D500 for birding/wildlife while keeping the macro set-up permanently attached to the D7100.  



Storm76 said:


> Also Chad - how the hell do you get those pics looking like they do? The Minneapolis shots, as well as the twinfalls ones are just awesome! But I imagine those pic that some afterwork before looking like that, right?


The "movement" you are seeing whether cars or water is captured using long exposures. The shutter is open for longer period of time capturing the movement. Lakes for instance, if you look at the Lake Superior shot, the shutter was open for at least 30 seconds or so maybe longer. That lake is not a calm lake but the long exposure smooths it out, creating that effect. The issue with long exposures (especially during the day) is you will over expose the image. That is where neutral density filters come in. Image putting really dark sunglasses over the lens to block the amount of light coming in.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## The Snark (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## advan (Mar 9, 2016)

From a few mile hike last weekend.

Maxwell Falls Trail near Evergreen, Colorado






Lower stream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 10, 2016)

Chad what was your exposure time on the water, and aperture?


----------



## advan (Mar 10, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Chad what was your exposure time on the water, and aperture?


The stream was shot with: 
Nikon D7100 
Tokina 11-16mm w/ Hoya ND400 Neutral density filter (I think it's 8 stops) @16mm
SS 20sec - f8 - ISO100


----------



## viper69 (Mar 10, 2016)

advan said:


> The stream was shot with:
> Nikon D7100
> Tokina 11-16mm w/ Hoya ND400 Neutral density filter (I think it's 8 stops) @16mm
> SS 20sec - f8 - ISO100



Thanks I PRETTY sure you had 20s as I've used that exposure as well for that effect. Thanks!

How do you like the Tokina?


----------



## The Snark (Mar 17, 2016)

Home






The slog. 6000 feet in 18 miles


Up on Deer. Whitney in the far distance


On the desert. Looking out the back door.






The pass seen from Waiting Woman Rock.






Moods of the pass

















Flats from part way up Deer.






Trail to high meadow






High meadow and Deer






Deer Mt. From first river crossing

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 17, 2016)

Fantastic nature. love the landscape. Here in DK it is all flat


----------



## The Snark (Mar 17, 2016)

louise f said:


> Fantastic nature. love the landscape. Here in DK it is all flat


Not really photography, just snapshots.
It's strange now. I can glance at any photo, mine or anyone else, of that 2000 sq mile area and tell you exactly where the person was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 17, 2016)

louise f said:


> Fantastic nature. love the landscape. Here in DK it is all flat


Roskilde Viking harbour is a magnificent place to visit, many grave hills... love your nation

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Roskilde Viking harbour is a magnificent place to visit, many grave hills... love your nation


So you have been on visit here, that`s great to hear.  Actually Roskilde is not far from where i live I am from Slagelse
Have you ever visit Copenhagen then ?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 18, 2016)

louise f said:


> So you have been on visit here, that`s great to hear.  Actually Roskilde is not far from where i live I am from Slagelse
> Have you ever visit Copenhagen then ?


Sadly, no, in Denmark no :-/  reason i know Roskilde Viking harbour is due to pics my friends showed me, they went (on purpose) years ago searching for Viking ancient tracks etc they been of course in Copenhagen as well but they gave to me a couple of Christmas plates at least, bit of solace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 19, 2016)

Ohhh you disappointed  me there  haha just jokin but i have been in italy haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 19, 2016)

louise f said:


> Ohhh you disappointed  me there  haha just jokin but i have been in italy haha


You are right  it's a shame, sadly. I've been to Germany -- for Vogelspinnen Borse <-- don't know how to type the "o" the right way with the two dots  but not in Denmark.

Where, in Italy, if i can ask?


----------



## louise f (Mar 19, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You are right  it's a shame, sadly. I've been to Germany -- for Vogelspinnen Borse <-- don't know how to type the "o" the right way with the two dots  but not in Denmark.
> 
> Where, in Italy, if i can ask?


HAHA i am not good with the German writing either. Sure you can it was Bolzano, great town and country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Here is a pic of my Goodbye Gabriels hike coming up in July. Taken from the top of Baden Powell during a 14 to the 15 trek on the PCT last spring.



Gonna crash 5 points from the west side. Heathen flats > Iron Mountain > Baldy via the San Antonio ridge. Fitting end to ~30 years of San Gabriels play time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 19, 2016)

louise f said:


> HAHA i am not good with the German writing either. Sure you can it was Bolzano, great town and country.


I love our neighbours  there lives one of the most famous Italian breeders (tough he's more comfortable when speaking German than Italian, ah ah) i love the _Krampus _traditional parade they perform with those devil masks 

IMO one of the best regions of Italy, clean air, amazing enviroment... lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 19, 2016)

Ohh is he a German perhaps.  Yeah it is a beautiful city, with many great shopping abilities, and nice people there.  Never saw the parade though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 19, 2016)

louise f said:


> Ohh is he a German perhaps.  Yeah it is a beautiful city, with many great shopping abilities, and nice people there.  Never saw the parade though.


No, i mean, ah ah yes. He's Italian, they are Italians, but they (majority) are from German heritage, they have German names/surnames, they speak German on daily basis. They used to "Troll" (when Trolling didn't existed) other Italians, especially from the Center/South, speaking in German when they asked things in Italian 
I'm from Lombardy, we are neighbours, so that didn't worked with us


----------



## louise f (Mar 19, 2016)

Ohh that`s good to know.  I would like to visit Rome sometime.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 19, 2016)

louise f said:


> Ohh that`s good to know.  I would like to visit Rome sometime.


Always amazing, sadly a bit on disgrace today. Horrible administrations of the past did nothing. People fix things (like holes in the streets etc) by themselves, go figure


----------



## louise f (Mar 19, 2016)

Sounds like here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 22, 2016)

Scott C. said:


> Here is a pic of my Goodbye Gabriels hike coming up in July. Taken from the top of Baden Powell during a 14 to the 15 trek on the PCT last spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna crash 5 points from the west side. Heathen flats > Iron Mountain > Baldy via the San Antonio ridge. Fitting end to ~30 years of San Gabriels play time.


Fond memories. Ditching school, heading up to Mt. Lowe then deciding to call it a day or make a week of it.
Lower and upper Chilao, Wrightwood, Pearblossom the perimeter of my preferred stomping grounds. Made the Cajon to Tejon trek once in as straight a line as I could. Beast of a hike and so satisfying. Red Box, Switzers, Wilson, Chantry, Arrowhead, Big Bear... now I'm homesick again.


----------



## Scott C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice, dude. Our footsteps are old friends


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 30, 2016)

Not great, but it is a landscape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 23, 2016)

Caught this beautiful rainbow today. In front of my garden. Is it just me or is there 2 rainbows on the last pic. Pretty odd. Never seen that before

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Snark (Jun 23, 2016)

Rainbow trick: stare at the center of the rainbow then move your eyes to just beyond the colors. You should see a second rainbow out beyond that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 16, 2016)

louise f said:


> View attachment 214106
> View attachment 214107
> View attachment 214108
> 
> ...


Here is some info on rainbows I found on a weather site you might find interesting.

Nature's natural color spectrum always elicits the same pattern (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet) when light is refracted, commonly known from the Roy G. Biv mnemonic. 

While a primary rainbow is visible when light is reflected once off the back of a raindrop, a secondary and usually dimmer rainbow is spotted when light is reflected twice in a more complicated pattern.

The colors of the second rainbow are inverted, with blue on the outside and red moved to the inside. The second bow appears dimmer or cloudier because much more light is released from two reflections, and both bows cover a larger portion of the sky.

It is rare and unlikely, but three or even four rainbows can be seen on occasion, but only if they are reflected off of the earthly objects.

The best time to see a rainbow is in the early morning or late afternoon, when the sun is lower in the sky. When the sun is in a lower position, a higher bow can be seen.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## louise f (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks friend, that is nice to know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (Aug 11, 2016)

Sabino Canyon shots from the ATS Conference picnic.













Monsoons make interesting picnics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Nov 3, 2016)

Sandstone Cliffs - Solana Beach, California






Oceanside, California Sunset






One with the girlfriend






Oceanside Pier long exposure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Nov 3, 2016)

You picked, aside from Hawaii and La Jolla/SD area, the best place to get sunset photos. Sunsets are terrible in LA compared to that region of the USA.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 18, 2016)

Just eye candy.
Some years ago I met up with my sister at her stomping grounds. We were both pretty desperate to get the heck away from it all so we shouldered back packs and headed for the high country. We made it up to one of her favorite places by a lake where we camped for a week.

A few months back I came across this photograph. Not mine, done by a professional photographer I suspect. It was taken at the exact place where we camped at the exact same time of year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Apr 12, 2017)

From our trip to Joshua Tree National Park last week.

Our campsite.






Sunset

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Snark (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like Bell Rocks or  that area.


----------

